# Free KNIT Scarf pattern hope you like it



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I have just released this pattern as a free pattern for my KP friends. Its one of my earlier designs using Noro Kureyon. There are Blossom (now Noro Mossa), Silk Garden, Fauve variations to this pattern too.

Its great for Beginner Knitters who just simply want to add a little more to their knit sts. The fabric grows quickly too.

PM me and I can e mail the pattern over to you directly. 

If you have purchased this pattern over the past few days I am more than happy to refund you. xx


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so generous of you. Beautiful design. I edited your title to include the word KNIT and I removed your email address. It is not wise to put your email address in a public forum. It opens you up to all kinds of scams and viruses. People can send you a PM to respond.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I didn't think. I will look out for private messages. Thank you so much for letting me know Jean. I am such a muppet.
Thank you for looking out for me.
Love

Lorrainexx


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

You are so kind, I love this scarf, I'm pm'ing you right now!
Thank you!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohh great! I am so pleased you like it. I am on standby with my PMS. Its lovely to have everyones supportxx


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

oh, I have a part of my stash that would be perfect for this pattern, so generous of you to share......thanks so much.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its lovely!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very generous of you, another lovely design


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Love it!!


Thank you so much Palenque1978. Its lovely to meet you!xx


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Its a beautiful scarf, thank you for your offer. I have PM'd you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I have just sent you the pattern my friendxx


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

sent PM


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I have just e mailed you that pattern. So pleased you like itxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is so lovely and so wonderful of you!


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

belleflower said:


> I have just e mailed you that pattern. So pleased you like itxx


Many thanks, I am now looking for the Adobe downloader LOL I forgot I had a problem and had to delete it.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

You are so welcome Rainboxx


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

That is very generous of you! Very pretty.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

belleflower said:


> Thank you so much Palenque1978. Its lovely to meet you!xx


It's a pleasure to meet you. But, drat my email address.


----------



## JenniferMcComb (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello! I am a big fan of your owl sweaters! I wish I had a granddaughter to knit for!

I would love to have your scarf pattern shown above! Thank you so much! Jennifer


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

JenniferMcComb said:


> Hello! I am a big fan of your owl sweaters! I wish I had a granddaughter to knit for!
> 
> I would love to have your scarf pattern shown above! Thank you so much! Jennifer


Hi Jennifer if you could PM me your e mail address, I can whizz the scarf pattern over to you. So pleased you like the Owl Sweatersxx


----------



## grisabella (Sep 3, 2013)

How kind of you and what a wonderful design


----------



## caps and wraps (Feb 27, 2012)

Please e-mail me a copy of the directions. The scarf looks lovely. [email protected]


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much grisabella!Lovely to meet youxx


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Please send pattern
[email protected]


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for your generous offer of sharing this wonderful and unique scarf pattern. I sent a PM.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I have just seen it thank you so much Mare. xx


----------



## cathyo (Aug 21, 2013)

So kind of you to share. Can't wait to try it


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

You are so welcome Cathy!xx


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

belleflower said:


> I have just sent you the pattern my friendxx


Thank you, I have got it, its lovely.xx


----------



## cathyo (Aug 21, 2013)

Belleflower, just got it....thank you so much. Can't wait to get started. cathyo :thumbup:


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

I just sent a PM to you. You are so kind. It is a beautiful scarf.


----------



## PASACK (May 23, 2013)

I would love to have the scarf pattern. Thank you!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Can you PM me with your email address and I can email the scarf pattern over to you.xx


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Sending PM. Very interesting scarf. Thank you so much


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh you are so welcome!xx


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

So lovely of you. Thanks so very much!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Your're very welcome!


----------



## Jobeau (Apr 18, 2012)

I would like the free pattern you just offered but unable to find it. Please send to me. Thanks


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Can you PM message me with your e mail address and I will e mail the file over to you.

Warmest wishes

Lorrainex


----------



## Indy Lady (Aug 17, 2013)

What is a PM? And how do I do it? New to the KP forum. Thanx


----------



## Jobeau (Apr 18, 2012)

For scarf. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Just sent a PM requesting your scarf pattern. Thank you in advance!


----------



## JenniferMcComb (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh! Silly of me! And thanks again for the pattern - that's really kind of you! My e-mail is: [email protected]

Jenny


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you Jenny. I will go and send nowxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Indy Lady said:


> What is a PM? And how do I do it? New to the KP forum. Thanx


Hi Indy Lady

Welcome to the forum. Everyone is really lovely here and are really supportive.

PM means private message. You can send a Private message to me with your e mail address and I am more than happy to send you a copy of the pattern.
Hope this helps.xx


----------



## yvonne10 (Jul 29, 2012)

It's lovely . thankyou , have just pm'd you I think! not too good at this Yvonne


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Yvonne

I have spotted your message and e mailed you the pattern. 
Warmest wishes from the UK
xx


----------



## kathlam (Jun 28, 2012)

I would also like a copy of your beautiful scarf pattern.

Thank you -

[email protected]


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Kathlam

Its on its wayxx


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Lorraine - your pattern was waiting for me when I opened the computer this morning. Thank you so much! Can't wait to get started.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

You are so welcome Jean. I really hope you enjoy making it. xx


----------



## Jobeau (Apr 18, 2012)

I would the scarf pattern too. [email protected] Thanks Jobeau


----------



## monty1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely scarf!!! It's so nice when someone offers their design for free!!! So many times there's a charge for the pattern which they put on KP. I understand that they take the time to write it but every now and then it would be nice if they did one for free!!!
I'm sure I'll get a lot of responses to that for thinking that way. I'll apologize a head of time.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I always love the things Lorraine posts on KP. Was thrilled when she offered the scarf pattern for free! Being on a very tight budget I usually only use free patterns for my projects.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone

So sorry I was off sick yesturday. If any of you have not received the free pattern yet by all means do let me know as in addition to being a little poorly my computer has been playing up very slightly over the past couple of days and I really hope those of you that requested the pattern did actually receive it ok but do get in touch if you didn'txx


----------



## Jobeau (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi haven't received the scarf pattern yet.sorry to hear you are sick. Jobeau


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Jobeau said:


> Hi haven't received the scarf pattern yet.sorry to hear you are sick. Jobeau
> 
> Hi Jobeau
> 
> ...


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Jobeau

Thank you so much for letting me know. I have just emailed the scarf pattern over to you.

Wamest wishesxx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Jobeau (Apr 18, 2012)

Got the pattern thank


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Jobeau said:


> Got the pattern thank


Great I am glad you got it ok. Have a lovely weekend!xx


----------



## macarter35 (May 3, 2013)

love that!! thanks for sharing the pattern  [email protected]


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

macarter35 said:


> love that!! thanks for sharing the pattern  [email protected]


You are so welcome. I will e mail the pattern over to you very shortly.xx


----------

